# I think it should be mandatory that all coaches & DOC get drug tested twice a year.



## sandshark (Jul 5, 2017)

When working with children I think it should be mandatory for all soccer coaches be drug tested every 6 months to keep their coaching license. 

Why would any club NOT want this for the sake of the children?


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jul 5, 2017)

I say the same thing about cops and politicians.  Not to mention pilots, teachers, stock brokers, lawyers, judges, NASA, the border patrol, firefighters, what the hell let's drug test everyone.


----------



## sandshark (Jul 5, 2017)

Good point and a good way to distract from the post. Lets talk about youth soccer here and save the other BS for around your fire pit buddy. You must be a coach


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jul 5, 2017)

sandshark said:


> Good point and a good way to distract from the post. Lets talk about youth soccer here and save the other BS for around your fire pit buddy. You must be a coach


Your post clearly is not serious or you just have some ax to grind.  You can't honestly think that constant drug testing will make any difference.  If it will then lets test everyone.  Otherwise when you come up with some silly topic to rail against you should expect people to be silly about it and to not take it seriously.  JMHO.


----------



## sandshark (Jul 5, 2017)

Why not? Not worth the effort? Not worth the money? Not worth kids safety? WHY THE HELL NOT?  Do they do any drug testing for youth soccer coaches now? ANYTHING AT ALL?


----------



## MarkM (Jul 5, 2017)

Why is it necessary?  Any examples?


----------



## outside! (Jul 5, 2017)

Does the drug testing include for alcohol? If so, many, many coaches (and chaperones) would fail that test.


----------



## Striker17 (Jul 5, 2017)

outside! said:


> Does the drug testing include for alcohol? If so, many, many coaches (and chaperones) would fail that test.


Where to begin .....


----------



## sandshark (Jul 5, 2017)

MarkM said:


> Why is it necessary?  Any examples?


I believe that if the coaches are involved in our children's every day life they should be tested, I also think the clubs would jump at the opportunity to protect our children and show how proactive they are when it comes the children's safety. 
 Drug Testing companies only charge $40.00 for the collection, lab fees, and results.


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Jul 5, 2017)

sandshark said:


> When working with children I think it should be mandatory for all soccer coaches be drug tested every 6 months to keep their coaching license.
> 
> Why would any club NOT want this for the sake of the children?


Great Idea and Whilst on your crusade, how about we mandate all parents too...After all, there's way more Parents than Coaches and why would anyone "NOT want this for the sake of the children"


----------



## Grace T. (Jul 5, 2017)

sandshark said:


> When working with children I think it should be mandatory for all soccer coaches be drug tested every 6 months to keep their coaching license.
> 
> Why would any club NOT want this for the sake of the children?


Few points: 1) note there's a difference between licensing and what the requirements are for a coach to be certified by a particular club.  The requirements for certificate vary slightly from league to league but for the most part are minimal and set by the individual clubs themselves.  2) as to licensing, the requirements are utterly laughable.  To get the "E" license you just basically need to do an online course and take in the in person workshop/test (where pretty much everybody passes).  The lack of relevant material which is missing is truly shocking.  Having come out of the training, I'm not even sure there is a procedure out there whereby your license can be suspended/terminated or even if there's a code of conduct. It would be entirely possible for a monkey to hold the E license.  3) if you are going to do something first, why drug tests....it would seem criminal background checks would be more relevant, 4) AYSO is already struggling to get parents to volunteer to coach....are you going to include them in the drug test requirement....if not what's different about AYSO (the kids tend to be even younger since the clubs typically don't start til U8/9 at the earliest)?


----------



## sandshark (Jul 5, 2017)

I'm sorry that should say "some" Drug Testing Companies only charge $40.00 for the collection, lab fee's and results.  The clubs can step up and pay this fee or they can pass it on the the coach as a fee. 
I don't see how any parent would be against having their child's coach tested for drug use! Is this really even a thought.. WTH?


----------



## sandshark (Jul 5, 2017)

Grace T. said:


> Few points: 1) note there's a difference between licensing and what the requirements are for a coach to be certified by a particular club.  The requirements for certificate vary slightly from league to league but for the most part are minimal and set by the individual clubs themselves.  2) as to licensing, the requirements are utterly laughable.  To get the "E" license you just basically need to do an online course and take in the in person workshop/test (where pretty much everybody passes).  The lack of relevant material which is missing is truly shocking.  Having come out of the training, I'm not even sure there is a procedure out there whereby your license can be suspended/terminated or even if there's a code of conduct. It would be entirely possible for a monkey to hold the E license.  3) if you are going to do something first, why drug tests....it would seem criminal background checks would be more relevant, 4) AYSO is already struggling to get parents to volunteer to coach....are you going to include them in the drug test requirement....if not what's different about AYSO (the kids tend to be even younger since the clubs typically don't start til U8/9 at the earliest)?


Having a bad coach or a coach with a low level soccer IQ is not even in the same realm as a coach that is using drugs around our children! And again if AYSO is having a hard time getting volunteers to coach then what exactly are we saying here?? "Oh man don't bring drug testing into it - then we will never get a volunteer if they are forced to be clean and sober" WTH ha ha this is insane that 100% (except for some coaches and DOC's) of everyone is not demanding this by now! And yes they do a "live scan" to get a license for most youth sports but that only checks finger prints for a back ground criminal history.  
Is this really something anyone could argue over when it comes to our children?!


----------



## sandshark (Jul 5, 2017)

I think the SD clubs need to be first on this new idea! KUSI - FOX here we come! Lets get this rolling..


----------



## outside! (Jul 5, 2017)

sandshark said:


> I'm sorry that should say "some" Drug Testing Companies only charge $40.00 for the collection, lab fee's and results.  The clubs can step up and pay this fee or they can pass it on the the coach as a fee.
> I don't see how any parent would be against having their child's coach tested for drug use! Is this really even a thought.. WTH?


Which drugs? I remember hiring into a new company. All the new hires were in a meeting when they passed around a list of drugs they tested for. It was all I could do to keep from asking "Does this mean I can do all the LSD and Mushrooms I want since they are not on the list?" Not all drugs can be tested for. Two of the most dangerous are legal. Many drug tests give false positives. If you are really concerned about drug use, you should never eat out.


----------



## Grace T. (Jul 5, 2017)

sandshark said:


> I'm sorry that should say "some" Drug Testing Companies only charge $40.00 for the collection, lab fee's and results.  The clubs can step up and pay this fee or they can pass it on the the coach as a fee.
> I don't see how any parent would be against having their child's coach tested for drug use! Is this really even a thought.. WTH?


Chesterton's Fence.  AYSO has coaches dealing with some of the littlest children (as young as 5) as well as kids with disabilities (through the VIP program)...clearly the most vulnerable of the children.  AYSO does take some steps to screen parent volunteers, has a mandatory training program, and has rules in place such as that the coaches aren't allowed to be alone with the kids (another parent is supposed to be there, even though sometimes it does happen that the coach gets left alone with a handful of kids because parents are late picking up or whatever).  AYSO has stopped short of finger printing parent volunteers, drug testing them, or running all but the most perfunctory criminal background checks (such as against the SO lists).  Why?  Because it would act as a deterrent, even against people who do nothing wrong, from having them sign up.  Plus, people would miss the deadlines, get false positives, get stuck in appeals/administrative procedures leaving teams potentially in the lurch.  And the cost isn't just the lab fee and results....it's the administrative expense in time and money of having to set up a review panel plus an appeals process plus the litigation once it gets appealed to a court of law.  Then there's the free rider problem....the first organization that does it is going to potentially lose a bunch of qualified people because they don't want to deal with it...so there's an incentive against being the first organization out there....so it would be something that would have to be imposed from the top down.


----------



## MarkM (Jul 5, 2017)

sandshark said:


> Having a bad coach or a coach with a low level soccer IQ is not even in the same realm as a coach that is using drugs around our children! And again if AYSO is having a hard time getting volunteers to coach then what exactly are we saying here?? "Oh man don't bring drug testing into it - then we will never get a volunteer if they are forced to be clean and sober" WTH ha ha this is insane that 100% (except for some coaches and DOC's) of everyone is not demanding this by now! And yes they do a "live scan" to get a license for most youth sports but that only checks finger prints for a back ground criminal history.
> Is this really something anyone could argue over when it comes to our children?!


I don't care.  Coaches don't operate heavy equipment, so your "safety" concerns make me chuckle.  I much prefer my kid's coach not be a drinker, but I'm betting alcohol does not fall on your list of drugs.


----------



## pewpew (Jul 5, 2017)

Why is it I had to pass a drug test to get my job with the government and get a paycheck but many out there who get a check for free from the government don't have to pass a drug test?!


----------



## espola (Jul 5, 2017)

sandshark said:


> When working with children I think it should be mandatory for all soccer coaches be drug tested every 6 months to keep their coaching license.
> 
> Why would any club NOT want this for the sake of the children?


Coocoo.


----------



## Grace T. (Jul 5, 2017)

sandshark said:


> Having a bad coach or a coach with a low level soccer IQ is not even in the same realm as a coach that is using drugs around our children! And again if AYSO is having a hard time getting volunteers to coach then what exactly are we saying here?? "Oh man don't bring drug testing into it - then we will never get a volunteer if they are forced to be clean and sober" WTH ha ha this is insane that 100% (except for some coaches and DOC's) of everyone is not demanding this by now! And yes they do a "live scan" to get a license for most youth sports but that only checks finger prints for a back ground criminal history.
> Is this really something anyone could argue over when it comes to our children?!



Well, your initial premise was that drug testing should be a condition to the license.  As I pointed out, that's laughable considering that a monkey could walk on a get one.  It's different than being certified with a league or with an organization (like AYSO, or a particular soccer club).  If you are going to make that change, that's where you have to make it, with the certification (i.e. getting carded) (and not the license), unless you want to rework the entire licensing system (which BTW, they should probably do anyways considering it's that much of a joke).

And yes, it does act as a deterrent, because you are sweeping up people with no problems along with people that have them.  And then there's the ambiguous middle ground such as people who will dispute the findings, and the litigation which follows.  So it's a balancing act the organization needs to manage.  How do they manage it?  As I've pointed out, AYSO manages it with rules in effect that you can't leave children alone...the coaches behavior can therefore be monitored by the parents (or not, it's their choice)...and if there's complaints (such as a coach obviously coming in high to a game or practice) AYSO has corrective procedures in effect to remove the coach.  It's a cost benefit balance, and if anything, AYSO has done a better job than club soccer, even though admittedly (as you see from all the SO stories in the news) it's one that sometimes fails.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jul 5, 2017)

sandshark said:


> I'm sorry that should say "some" Drug Testing Companies only charge $40.00 for the collection, lab fee's and results.  The clubs can step up and pay this fee or they can pass it on the the coach as a fee.
> I don't see how any parent would be against having their child's coach tested for drug use! Is this really even a thought.. WTH?


When my player was a minor if I had ever suspected that the coach was high then I would remove my player from the situation.  I don't need a law or some rule to tell me how to parent.  You don't have to create a law that instructs me to put my 8 year old to bed by 8:30 or that he shouldn't just eat candy.

We are not Russia.  Instead of instituting unnecessary rules lets try using the one we have.  Personally I wish more people would use their turn signals.  Lets legislate that.  Oh shoot we already have rules that say we should do that!


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jul 5, 2017)

pewpew said:


> Why is it I had to pass a drug test to get my job with the government and get a paycheck but many out there who get a check for free from the government don't have to pass a drug test?!


Why is it that NCAA student athletes get drug tested regularly and they aren't paid but congress doesn't and they are paid and what they do is way more consequential?


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jul 5, 2017)

outside! said:


> Which drugs? I remember hiring into a new company. All the new hires were in a meeting when they passed around a list of drugs they tested for. It was all I could do to keep from asking "Does this mean I can do all the LSD and Mushrooms I want since they are not on the list?" Not all drugs can be tested for. Two of the most dangerous are legal. Many drug tests give false positives. If you are really concerned about drug use, you should never eat out.


Alcohol and legal prescription drugs are the most abused.  Drug testing won't catch either.  So what is the real point?  Let's start genetic testing too.  Anybody with any sort of predispositions shouldn't be allowed to coach!


----------



## chargerfan (Jul 5, 2017)

pewpew said:


> Why is it I had to pass a drug test to get my job with the government and get a paycheck but many out there who get a check for free from the government don't have to pass a drug test?!


A little something called right to privacy but let's stick to soccer.


----------



## sandshark (Jul 5, 2017)

It is literally flooring me that anyone on here could possibly worry about the cost to the clubs or how this could inconvenience the coaches & clubs administrators  ha ha WTH are you thinking? Who cares what kind of small issues this might cause anyone when we are talking about children! Are you -F-ING NUTS!? 
This is an issue that needs to be addressed and I myself could care less about your clubs extra work load this might cause when talking about making the safest envoirment possible for the children.
I would like to know what SD clubs are against this idea?


----------



## 310 (Jul 5, 2017)

sandshark said:


> It is literally flooring me that anyone on here could possibly worry about the cost to the clubs or how this could inconvenience the coaches & clubs administrators  ha ha WTH are you thinking? Who cares what kind of small issues this might cause anyone when we are talking about children! Are you -F-ING NUTS!?
> This is an issue that needs to be addressed and I myself could care less about your clubs extra work load this might cause when talking about making the safest envoirment possible for the children.
> I would like to know what SD clubs are against this idea?


I think everyone is wondering the same thing and has generally asked the same question here ... where has this proven to be an issue, as you are indicating? It's surely not rampant, so maybe just addressing the specific instance you are seeing might be the resolution.


----------



## Grace T. (Jul 5, 2017)

sandshark said:


> It is literally flooring me that anyone on here could possibly worry about the cost to the clubs or how this could inconvenience the coaches & clubs administrators  ha ha WTH are you thinking? Who cares what kind of small issues this might cause anyone when we are talking about children! Are you -F-ING NUTS!?
> This is an issue that needs to be addressed and I myself could care less about your clubs extra work load this might cause when talking about making the safest envoirment possible for the children.
> I would like to know what SD clubs are against this idea?


"Think of the children" isn't really a great argument for doing anything.  Children would be much safer if we, for example, prohibited them from riding in cars, provided licensing screenings before anyone could become a parent, and forced them to wear bubble wrap armor every day.  But we don't, because we apply cost/benefit analysis to everything.  Many people have asked exactly what instance of a problem are you trying to fix but we are still waiting for an answer.


----------



## Striker17 (Jul 5, 2017)

Ugh 
I am not going to out the coach but there is a wellllllll documented case of substance abuse and parents ignoring signs and then an eventual free fall.
There is well documented example of a severe case of etoh abuse on an elite team resulting in DOC intervention
It's life- we all have flaws. But PLEASE all of you spare me with the "oh my I have never heard of such a thing" act. If you play for an elite club you do. 
If you don't know about it good for all of you.


----------



## sandshark (Jul 5, 2017)

I'm not going to call out specific coaches or clubs on this because I think this is about a bigger picture. 
I'm a pretty open minded person put not when it comes to the adults around my children especially in a mentor / coach type roll.


----------



## 310 (Jul 5, 2017)

Striker17 said:


> Ugh
> I am not going to out the coach but there is a wellllllll documented case of substance abuse and parents ignoring signs and then an eventual free fall.
> There is well documented example of a severe case of etoh abuse on an elite team resulting in DOC intervention
> It's life- we all have flaws. But PLEASE all of you spare me with the "oh my I have never heard of such a thing" act. If you play for an elite club you do.
> If you don't know about it good for all of you.


I don't think anyone is saying that it doesn't occur; what they are saying is that it's not so rampant that this idea is a necessity. There are far more effective ways of implementing change for these instances as they occur, i.e. longer suspensions (including termination and loss of privilege), club sanction to get clubs to pay attention, etc. However, a mass hysteria response is far from responsible or reasonable in this case. Sandshark seems to have a very specific instance in mind that could possibly have affected someone close to him/her, however, rather than post here with ideas that have generally been received poorly and with little backing, they should direct their efforts toward addressing that specific instance.


----------



## 310 (Jul 5, 2017)

sandshark said:


> I'm not going to call out specific coaches or clubs on this because I think this is about a bigger picture.
> I'm a pretty open minded person put not when it comes to the adults around my children especially in a mentor / coach type roll.


If you can't provide anything of substance to support your claims of this being such a significant issue, how do you expect this would be received at the appropriate level of discussion (CalSouth)? Do you not expect that they will want to see evidence to the claims you are making?


----------



## MarkM (Jul 5, 2017)

sandshark said:


> I'm not going to call out specific coaches or clubs on this because I think this is about a bigger picture.
> I'm a pretty open minded person put not when it comes to the adults around my children especially in a mentor / coach type roll.





Striker17 said:


> Ugh
> I am not going to out the coach but there is a wellllllll documented case of substance abuse and parents ignoring signs and then an eventual free fall.
> There is well documented example of a severe case of etoh abuse on an elite team resulting in DOC intervention
> It's life- we all have flaws. But PLEASE all of you spare me with the "oh my I have never heard of such a thing" act. If you play for an elite club you do.
> If you don't know about it good for all of you.


Without naming a club or coach, can you describe an incident involving the coach's use of illegal drugs (not abuse of alcohol) that endangered players?  That's all we are asking for.

Out of curiosity, are your kids home-schooled and do they wear the concussion head bands?


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 5, 2017)

We don't need laws or rules for everything in our lives. We have enough already. 

If you are concerned about your coach...talk to the club or leave. 

Why do we always want someone else (the gov, some organization) to solve our problems? We don't like taking responsibility? 

If you are unhappy move on.


----------



## Striker17 (Jul 5, 2017)

MarkM said:


> Without naming a club or coach, can you describe an incident involving the coach's use of illegal drugs (not abuse of alcohol) that endangered players?  That's all we are asking for.
> 
> Out of curiosity, are your kids home-schooled and do they wear the concussion head bands?


Parents who enable bad behavior- amazing! 
God forbid a person raise a point. 
You all really must live under a rock or your kids play for low level clubs


----------



## Striker17 (Jul 5, 2017)

Desert Hound said:


> We don't need laws or rules for everything in our lives. We have enough already.
> 
> If you are concerned about your coach...talk to the club or leave.
> 
> ...


Agree with you no more legislation and rules that they skirt or do not enforce


----------



## MarkM (Jul 5, 2017)

Striker17 said:


> Parents who enable bad behavior- amazing!
> God forbid a person raise a point.
> You all really must live under a rock or your kids play for low level clubs


You are right.  I do enable bad behavior.  Not sure what it is, but I enable it.  I'm still trying to figure it out.  Help please?

Yes, my kids are on low level clubs.  I guess coaches only endanger kids through drug use on "high" level clubs.


----------



## espola (Jul 5, 2017)

sandshark said:


> I'm not going to call out specific coaches or clubs on this because I think this is about a bigger picture.


Coward.


----------



## coachrefparent (Jul 5, 2017)

Striker17 said:


> Parents who enable bad behavior- amazing!
> God forbid a person raise a point.
> You all really must live under a rock or your kids play for low level clubs


Are you talking about Coach Steve? All he did was run from the Sheriff and drive the wrong way on I-5 (allegedly). He's now coaching again (actually).


----------



## timbuck (Jul 5, 2017)

If you suspect a coach is on drugs around children, call the police.  They will offer a free drug test.


----------



## Soccer43 (Jul 5, 2017)

those in support of this seem think that drug testing will bring about some type of sure benefit.  Like MAP said - some of the items I would be concerned about won't show up on a drug test.  Then you get a clean drug test and everyone can breath a sigh of relieve that their addict coach isn't taking any drugs.  I would be more interested in psych testing and mandated training on coaching children so coaches don't play mind fu**k games with their players.  I don't need a drug test to figure out if my DD's coach is a drug addict


----------



## chargerfan (Jul 5, 2017)

Striker17 said:


> Ugh
> I am not going to out the coach but there is a wellllllll documented case of substance abuse and parents ignoring signs and then an eventual free fall.
> There is well documented example of a severe case of etoh abuse on an elite team resulting in DOC intervention
> It's life- we all have flaws. But PLEASE all of you spare me with the "oh my I have never heard of such a thing" act. If you play for an elite club you do.
> If you don't know about it good for all of you.


Parents not only ignored it, but laughed it off and sang his praises. While he was coaching their 8 year olds. Parents will forgive a lot of things if their kids are winning medals.


----------



## chargerfan (Jul 5, 2017)

If you believe your coach is abusing drugs or alcohol, please speak up to the doc. If you think your coach is verbally or emotionally abusive to their players, speak up. I don't think the drug testing is necessary, but parents should be doing their jobs and assessing the environment they are putting their kids into. At the end of the day, their safety and well being is in our hands, not some coaches. 

It is upsetting that the former surf coach is currently employed by another club. I do believe in forgiveness and second chances but rumors would have me believe there has been alcohol and drug abuse issues there for years. To the point where he was not able to make games, or showed up still under the influence. This is second hand knowledge of course.


----------



## Fact (Jul 5, 2017)

coachrefparent said:


> Are you talking about Coach Steve? All he did was run from the Sheriff and drive the wrong way on I-5 (allegedly). He's now coaching again (actually).


You forgot the "O." And he is not only coaching, he is driving! How in the hell did he not lose his license?  But he is a perfect example of why drug testing coaches will not work.  First, it does not include alcohol and I don't have personal knowledge if he did drugs too?  But in any case, his alcohol use was common knowledge with parents, older players, the DOC, the Board etc. Yet not until his wrong way police chase made the new, did Surf decide to release him.

Unfortunately he is not the only example and too many parents and clubs will look the other way for a winning coach.  As long as there are enablers, nothing will change.  All we can do as parents is decide what is best for our child and where we draw the line.


----------



## pewpew (Jul 6, 2017)

MakeAPlay said:


> Why is it that NCAA student athletes get drug tested regularly and they aren't paid but congress doesn't and they are paid and what they do is way more consequential?





chargerfan said:


> A little something called right to privacy but let's stick to soccer.


I was being a little sarcastic about the fact that many get a check on the 1st and the 15th and should really be tested..I see this abused every shift I work. Sorry @Map and @chargerfan didn't see that. But as @chargerfan stated...we can stick to soccer..(but privacy my ass when it comes to abusing the system..but that's a whole other story for another day)


----------



## pewpew (Jul 6, 2017)

But in sticking to this story. If you suspect your coach is under the influence of either drugs or alcohol..then you need to speak up. But you have to be present to know this too.  How many parents drop their kids off at practice and think they have a built-in baby-sitter for 2hrs so they can go run a bunch or errands, get their nails done, etc. Or they send their kids to games with a teammate/another family. My kid went to the clinic at UCLA last weekend. I couldn't believe how many parents were babbling about having the whole weekend free to do whatever. If you are simply paying to play and keep your kid busy (any sport or hobby) and not taking a vested interest in what they are doing or who they are doing it with then you are failing at the first line of defense for you child imho. 
As others have stated..random testing isn't going to solve the problem or fix the flaws in the system..and most certainly won't catch those that may need to be caught. If you have obvious proof of substance abuse..you need to DO something..not just SAY something..hoping others will make that call. The suspected abuser is not only a threat/liability to the kids around them..but to every person on the road as soon as that person gets behind the wheel and starts to drive.


----------



## SoCal GK mom (Jul 6, 2017)

sandshark said:


> It is literally flooring me that anyone on here could possibly worry about the cost to the clubs or how this could inconvenience the coaches & clubs administrators  ha ha WTH are you thinking? Who cares what kind of small issues this might cause anyone when we are talking about children! Are you -F-ING NUTS!?
> This is an issue that needs to be addressed and I myself could care less about your clubs extra work load this might cause when talking about making the safest envoirment possible for the children.
> I would like to know what SD clubs are against this idea?


Sandshark-Why did you post this idea on a discussion board if you did not want to discuss it? You made an assertion and then act shocked that others don't automatically agree. 

If you want to fully discuss your thesis that mandatory drug testing should be required (by whom?) for youth soccer coaches in the San Diego area, I would suggest that you support your assertion with statements that demonstrate that drug use is a problem among youth soccer coaches (or youth coaches in other sports, or adult soccer, or...). This does not mean posting that "John Smith or XYZ Club is a drug addict, and everyone knows it." Instead, can you provide examples of arrests, personal experiences, or even statistics?

After you have convinced your reader that this is a real problem, can you support your proposed solution with examples of how mandatory drug testing has been effective in other settings? Were there any unforeseen consequences when policies such as these have been implemented in other settings?

These steps could lead to a thoughtful discussion. Otherwise, we can all just post personal opinions on here and then act shocked when others don't agree. I, for one, don't like the color of SoCal Blues uniforms. Should they be forced to change them because I said so? 

Of course, no one wants coaches who are drug addicts coaching our kids. But we also don't want coaches to be sexual
predators, or just plain jerks.  Would drug testing lead to an improvement in the soccer experience for our kids? Maybe.  But you haven't convinced me, and it looks like I'm not alone.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Jul 6, 2017)

Drug testing is not necessary. Now does anyone know if they check against any type of child molester database?  I hope so.  If not, yikes!


----------



## espola (Jul 6, 2017)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Drug testing is not necessary. Now does anyone know if they check against any type of child molester database?  I hope so.  If not, yikes!


Isn't that included in the Livescan process?


----------



## gauchosean (Jul 6, 2017)

I don't believe there is rampant drug problem among youth soccer coaches in Southern California causing injuries to children that would justify this?   

If you are so paranoid about this perhaps your children shouldn't be involved in any activities or attend  school. Lock them up away from all potential drug users in the world! 

Before you create a solution you should make sure there is problem that needs to be solved.


----------



## sandshark (Jul 6, 2017)

SoCal GK mom said:


> Sandshark-Why did you post this idea on a discussion board if you did not want to discuss it? You made an assertion and then act shocked that others don't automatically agree.
> 
> If you want to fully discuss your thesis that mandatory drug testing should be required (by whom?) for youth soccer coaches in the San Diego area, I would suggest that you support your assertion with statements that demonstrate that drug use is a problem among youth soccer coaches (or youth coaches in other sports, or adult soccer, or...). This does not mean posting that "John Smith or XYZ Club is a drug addict, and everyone knows it." Instead, can you provide examples of arrests, personal experiences, or even statistics?
> 
> ...


Very simple - I myself think when it comes to children being around adults that we as parents allow to have a mentor position in our children's lives having a simple drug test is not to much to ask, especially when we are talking about just one more easy step towards the safety of the children. 
I cant imagine anyone, parents, coaches, clubs having a choice of knowing if the person that you son or DD see's 3-4 times per week is drug free is something worth debating. I'm keeping this very simple as it should be, this is 100% about the children and just taking a very simple step to insure child safety. What exactly is the argument on why a youth coach should not be subject to a drug test? 
We are not talking about a random person on the street here, we are talking about people in a very important position of influence, safety and responsibility.   

Are you under the impression that some how Soccer coaches have dodged this fact. 

2014 Statistics:  22.7 million Americans needed treatment for a substance use disorder – almost 9% of the population over the age of 12. Only about 2.5 million received such treatment.  It is estimated that more than 41% of treatment admissions were for alcohol abuse, 20% of admissions were for opiate addiction treatment, and 17% were for the treatment of marijuana abuse back in 2009 and this number has gone up substantially since 2009.


----------



## sandshark (Jul 6, 2017)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Drug testing is not necessary. Now does anyone know if they check against any type of child molester database?  I hope so.  If not, yikes!


That is a Live Scan where they do a finger print and then conduct a simple check for back records  "convictions" for felonies. It is not the best because it is for "convictions"  but it is better than nothing! So ad a simple drug test in the Live Scan process also. Random Drug testing 1-2 times per year.


----------



## chargerfan (Jul 6, 2017)

sandshark said:


> Very simple - I myself think when it comes to children being around adults that we as parents allow to have a mentor position in our children's lives having a simple drug test is not to much to ask, especially when we are talking about just one more easy step towards the safety of the children.
> I cant imagine anyone, parents, coaches, clubs having a choice of knowing if the person that you son or DD see's 3-4 times per week is drug free is something worth debating. I'm keeping this very simple as it should be, this is 100% about the children and just taking a very simple step to insure child safety. What exactly is the argument on why a youth coach should not be subject to a drug test?
> We are not talking about a random person on the street here, we are talking about people in a very important position of influence, safety and responsibility.
> 
> ...



The majority, if not all, school districts do not require random drug testing of their teachers. Why would we force something on a soccer coach we don't force on a teacher? Honestly, if a coach enjoys a couple Scotches every night, or weed, I don't care.


----------



## outside! (Jul 6, 2017)

sandshark said:


> 2014 Statistics:  22.7 million Americans needed treatment for a substance use disorder – almost 9% of the population over the age of 12. Only about 2.5 million received such treatment.  It is estimated that more than 41% of treatment admissions were for alcohol abuse, 20% of admissions were for opiate addiction treatment, and 17% were for the treatment of marijuana abuse back in 2009 and this number has gone up substantially since 2009.


Source?

I have know idea if the above statistics are reliable, but they show the most abused intoxicant to be alcohol, which is generally not tested for. I am not advocating for adults using drugs in front of children, but I am certain that most players that have traveled for soccer tournaments have seen the coaching staff and chaperones having drinks in the bar or hotel lobby, and some of those people were certainly inebriated to some extent. Have you ever drunk alcohol in front of your children or on a team trip?


----------



## chargerfan (Jul 6, 2017)

Do you ask for your children's math tutor, piano teacher, or camp counselor to be randomly drug tested? What about school volunteers? Their friends' parents before sleepovers?


----------



## sandshark (Jul 6, 2017)

chargerfan said:


> The majority, if not all, school districts do not require random drug testing of their teachers. Why would we force something on a soccer coach we don't force on a teacher? Honestly, if a coach enjoys a couple Scotches every night, or weed, I don't care.


I'm guessing the last 1/2 of that was a joke? Well again we are talking about YOUTH SOCCER on a YOUTH SOCCER TALK FORUM not your kids teacher.


----------



## Eagle33 (Jul 6, 2017)

I don't think any coach can afford any drugs use on coaches salary


----------



## chargerfan (Jul 6, 2017)

sandshark said:


> I'm guessing the last 1/2 of that was a joke? Well again we are talking about YOUTH SOCCER on a YOUTH SOCCER TALK FORUM not your kids teacher.


No, it's not a joke. Why would I be concerned with a coach smoking pot or having a few beers at their home after a practice? If a coach came to practice belligerently drunk, or high on meth, yeah there'd be a problem. But if they're doing something on their own time that doesn't affect my child? Who cares


----------



## sandshark (Jul 6, 2017)

chargerfan said:


> No, it's not a joke. Why would I be concerned with a coach smoking pot or having a few beers at their home after a practice? If a coach came to practice belligerently drunk, or high on meth, yeah there'd be a problem. But if they're doing something on their own time that doesn't affect my child? Who cares


Well first of all anyone who smokes pot and drinks Scotch "every night" has a real problem! So YA I don't want that person in my child's life! 
The rest of what you wrote is also full of open ended holes.."belligerently drunk"? as opposed to slightly drunk would be OK?? 
If I knew of a family member or anyone within reach of my child that did drugs for weekend or weekday recreational drug use YA I have an issue with that person having any influence on my child.


----------



## outside! (Jul 6, 2017)

sandshark said:


> Well first of all anyone who smokes pot and drinks Scotch "every night" has a real problem! So YA I don't want that person in my child's life!
> The rest of what you wrote is also full of open ended holes.."belligerently drunk"? as opposed to slightly drunk would be OK??
> If I knew of a family member or anyone within reach of my child that did drugs for weekend or weekday recreational drug use YA I have an issue with that person having any influence on my child.


If you drink, you use recreational drugs.


----------



## sandshark (Jul 6, 2017)

outside! said:


> If you drink, you use recreational drugs.


Answeing the previous post -READ IT-


----------



## chargerfan (Jul 6, 2017)

sandshark said:


> Well first of all anyone who smokes pot and drinks Scotch "every night" has a real problem! So YA I don't want that person in my child's life!
> The rest of what you wrote is also full of open ended holes.."belligerently drunk"? as opposed to slightly drunk would be OK??
> If I knew of a family member or anyone within reach of my child that did drugs for weekend or weekday recreational drug use YA I have an issue with that person having any influence on my child.


For all you know, your coach is smoking a bowl every night. And that's the thing, you wouldn't know! Because it wouldn't affect their coaching ability! You could take your kid to see their doctor, and that doctor could have had half a bottle of wine the night before, and you would never know, because it is not affecting his professionalism or interaction with your child. Or the mom who offers to take your kid home from practice may have had a whole bottle plus some pot the night before! 

Life is messy and you can't isolate your kids from every adult that enjoys a drink every night with dinner. It's just not realistic.


----------



## outside! (Jul 6, 2017)

sandshark said:


> Answeing the previous post -READ IT-


I have read all the posts. While you usually have some good posts, you are tilting at windmills with this thread. I have two kids in club soccer and have only seen one problem with an inebriated coach over the years. That coach would be SteveO of Surf and that incident was reported to the club (and he nearly got his ass beat as well by one of the parents). He was not my kid's coach. While I did not ever hear what Surf did about the incident, we left the club about six months later. NO NEED TO SHOUT.


----------



## sandshark (Jul 6, 2017)

chargerfan said:


> For all you know, your coach is smoking a bowl every night. And that's the thing, you wouldn't know! Because it wouldn't affect their coaching ability! You could take your kid to see their doctor, and that doctor could have had half a bottle of wine the night before, and you would never know, because it is not affecting his professionalism or interaction with your child. Or the mom who offers to take your kid home from practice may have had a whole bottle plus some pot the night before!
> 
> Life is messy and you can't isolate your kids from every adult that enjoys a drink every night with dinner. It's just not realistic.


Almost not worth a response, so I will make it simple. 
If I have a choice of knowing if a person in my child's life does or doesn't smoke pot, pop pills, snort drugs or shoot up WELL I'm going with -> I would like that  important info if possible.


----------



## chargerfan (Jul 6, 2017)

sandshark said:


> Almost not worth a response, so I will make it simple.
> If I have a choice of knowing if a person in my child's life does or doesn't smoke pot, pop pills, snort drugs or shoot up WELL I'm going with -> I would like that  important info if possible.



So do you demand random drug testing of your children's teachers, school staff, tutors, camp counselors, violin teacher, adult family members, school volunteers, friends' parents, teammates' parents, doctors, dentists, etc?


----------



## sandshark (Jul 6, 2017)

outside! said:


> I have read all the posts. While you usually have some good posts, you are tilting at windmills here. I have two kids in club soccer and have only seen one problem with an inebriated coach over the years. That coach would be SteveO of Surf and that incident was reported to the club (and he nearly got his ass beat as well by one of the parents). He was not my kid's coach. While I did not ever hear what Surf did about the incident, we left the club about six months later. NO NEED TO SHOUT.


Perfect example - one is one to many. 
People make mistakes and I like to be aware of what kind of mistakes people make when dealing with my children.  Especially when we are taking about possible drug use. 
It is a very easy and simple way to set parents at ease and most importantly just a little bit closer to protecting our children. 
Really it shows the clubs being proactive and respectful towards their customers.


----------



## chargerfan (Jul 6, 2017)

It's obvious to me that you have never met an actual drug addict, because there is no way in hell they would be making 8am weekend games!


----------



## sandshark (Jul 6, 2017)

chargerfan said:


> So do you demand random drug testing of your children's teachers, school staff, tutors, camp counselors, violin teacher, adult family members, school volunteers, friends' parents, teammates' parents, doctors, dentists, etc?


I'm not sure if their are forums for your list of questions but last time I checked this is a "Soccer forum"  thanks.


----------



## chargerfan (Jul 6, 2017)

sandshark said:


> Perfect example - one is one to many.
> People make mistakes and I like to be aware of what kind of mistakes people make when dealing with my children.  Especially when we are taking about possible drug use.
> It is a very easy and simple way to set parents at ease and most importantly just a little bit closer to protecting our children.
> Really it shows the clubs being proactive and respectful towards their customers.


How many coaches have we on this forum had collectively? And can only point to one coach with a serious abuse issue that affected his coaching? That tells me this is a one off, not a widespread youth soccer coach problem.


----------



## chargerfan (Jul 6, 2017)

sandshark said:


> I'm not sure if their are forums for your list of questions but last time I checked this is a "Soccer forum"  thanks.


So your answer must be "no".


----------



## outside! (Jul 6, 2017)

sandshark said:


> Almost not worth a response, so I will make it simple.
> If I have a choice of knowing if a person in my child's life does or doesn't smoke pot, pop pills, snort drugs or shoot up WELL I'm going with -> I would like that  important info if possible.


Funny how you won't answer any questions about your own alcohol use, yet you equate marijuana with synthetic drugs. In case you missed it, recreational marijuana is legal in California. Objective studies of intoxicants always list alcohol as one of the most dangerous, and marijuana as the least dangerous.


----------



## sandshark (Jul 6, 2017)

chargerfan said:


> It's obvious to me that you have never met an actual drug addict, because there is no way in hell they would be making 8am





chargerfan said:


> How many coaches have we on this forum had collectively? And can only point to one coach with a serious abuse issue that affected his coaching? That tells me this is a one off, not a widespread youth soccer coach problem.


Let's clear something up here. We are talking about drug use in any form, all illegal drug use it wrong! We are talking about drugs in the USA and yes their is a drug epidemic in the US. So it doesn't have to be an addict to be a problem when dealing with children. ZERO tolerance should be the rule. 
No such thing as OK or acceptable on anything illegal if your chosen profession is anything to do with children.


----------



## chargerfan (Jul 6, 2017)

sandshark said:


> Let's clear something up here. We are talking about drug use in any form, all illegal drug use it wrong! We are talking about drugs in the USA and yes their is a drug epidemic in the US. So it doesn't have to be an addict to be a problem when dealing with children. ZERO tolerance should be the rule.
> No such thing as OK or acceptable on anything illegal if your chosen profession is anything to do with children.


You should sign up to give DARE lectures. 

I'm also worried you are going to call cps because I like a glass of wine with dinner. 

Why don't you go to your doc and demand your clubs coaches be randomly drug tested. Start from there and let us know how it goes.


----------



## espola (Jul 6, 2017)

sandshark said:


> Let's clear something up here. We are talking about drug use in any form, all illegal drug use it wrong! We are talking about drugs in the USA and yes their is a drug epidemic in the US. So it doesn't have to be an addict to be a problem when dealing with children. ZERO tolerance should be the rule.
> No such thing as OK or acceptable on anything illegal if your chosen profession is anything to do with children.


Your posts are getting wackier.  No further communication with you until you have a drug test.


----------



## gkrent (Jul 6, 2017)

sandshark said:


> When working with children I think it should be mandatory for all soccer coaches be drug tested every 6 months to keep their coaching license.
> 
> Why would any club NOT want this for the sake of the children?


Are teachers drug tested?


----------



## MarkM (Jul 6, 2017)

gkrent said:


> Are teachers drug tested?


Not in public schools.  There wouldn't be any teachers.


----------



## chargerfan (Jul 6, 2017)

gkrent said:


> Are teachers drug tested?


No. That's why I was wondering if sand shark home schooled. It is strange to demand something of a soccer coach that it doesn't seem he demands from anyone else.


----------



## chargerfan (Jul 6, 2017)

MarkM said:


> Not in public schools.  There wouldn't be any teachers.


I am not sure there's enough alcohol in the world for me to teach kids all day.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jul 6, 2017)

sandshark said:


> Very simple - I myself think when it comes to children being around adults that we as parents allow to have a mentor position in our children's lives having a simple drug test is not to much to ask, especially when we are talking about just one more easy step towards the safety of the children.
> I cant imagine anyone, parents, coaches, clubs having a choice of knowing if the person that you son or DD see's 3-4 times per week is drug free is something worth debating. I'm keeping this very simple as it should be, this is 100% about the children and just taking a very simple step to insure child safety. What exactly is the argument on why a youth coach should not be subject to a drug test?
> We are not talking about a random person on the street here, we are talking about people in a very important position of influence, safety and responsibility.
> 
> ...


There are more teachers, police officers and fire fighters than youth soccer coaches and they have a much greater position of influence.  Let's drug test them but instead of bi annually let's do it bi-weekly.  I mean if we are really trying to catch somebody doing something we need to check more often.  I would also add that all politicians should get drug tested daily with all the BS they put us the American people through.

It saddens me that you think that coaches that you have been associated with need to be drug tested.  I count myself among the fortunate that haven't had to deal with that.  Although if I wanted to rail against a coach I think my daughter's U11 coach was horrible in a multitude of ways.  You know how I dealt with it, I pulled my kid off the team a few weeks into the season, demanded a full refund and took her to a situation that helped her blossom.  I suggest you do the same in lieu of creating more unnecessary laws.  You seem like a smart and engaged person.  Good luck to you and your player.


----------



## Fact (Jul 6, 2017)

outside! said:


> I have read all the posts. While you usually have some good posts, you are tilting at windmills with this thread. I have two kids in club soccer and have only seen one problem with an inebriated coach over the years. That coach would be SteveO of Surf and that incident was reported to the club (and he nearly got his ass beat as well by one of the parents). He was not my kid's coach. While I did not ever hear what Surf did about the incident, we left the club about six months later. NO NEED TO SHOUT.


Surf did nothing meaningful.  And there were multiple incidents. The one good point Sharky is making is that when a club knows about the alcohol/drug abuse and does nothing, what does that say about the club?  And as a family you have to ask whether you want to be part of a club that would allow this.

My view is that if my kid does not have to deal with the problem, I don't care because we picked clubs for the coach not the DOC or Board.


----------



## Fact (Jul 6, 2017)

chargerfan said:


> It's obvious to me that you have never met an actual drug addict, because there is no way in hell they would be making 8am weekend games!


You are wrong...at 8 am most abusers are just starting to think about dinner plans, having slept all day!


----------



## sandshark (Jul 6, 2017)

All very interesting responses and some eye opening points of views. I think this topic should be something that should be addressed county wide and brought to the attention of the correct people so that they can set out to set a new standard in youth sports across the US starting with SD County! 
I love it when a social media platform like a talk forum can hash through a topic like this and get the tools needed to make something happen for the children. This is a great way to do research on how to prepare for the proper way to address such an important issue. 
Lets see how far this can really go.


----------



## espola (Jul 6, 2017)

sandshark said:


> All very interesting responses and some eye opening points of views. I think this topic should be something that should be addressed county wide and brought to the attention of the correct people so that they can set out to set a new standard in youth sports across the US starting with SD County!
> I love it when a social media platform like a talk forum can hash through a topic like this and get the tools needed to make something happen for the children. This is a great way to do research on how to prepare for the proper way to address such an important issue.
> Lets see how far this can really go.


So far you are off to a flying stop.


----------



## BeepBeep Boop (Jul 6, 2017)

I would be in favor of drug testing...if there were a specific reason to do so. And "Oh, but what about the children?!?!" isn't a good enough reason for me.

Here's how the conversation has gone so far.

- I think coaches should have mandatory drug tests. FOR THE CHILDREN!
- People disagree
- I can't BELIEVE that no one agrees with me!
- People ask for examples or reasons why you want drug tests.
- BUT THE CHILDREN! ARE YOU ALL ANIMALS? WHAT ABOUT THE CHILDREN!

Still waiting for a reason that doesn't involve liberal use of CAPITALIZATION and appeals to protecting the children.

Sidenote, I think the reason you aren't getting the response you expected is because California is a marijuana-friendly state and I'm betting that quite a few posters here either spark up or don't care if legal adults spark up. Also, if you partake in the hippie lettuce you are by all accounts a drug user. And if you have been labelled a drug user and you know that you yourself are no danger around children and can hold down a job, pay your bills, pay your taxes and call your mom on her birthday, why can't a coach?


----------



## zebrafish (Jul 6, 2017)

I think a lot of parents and coaches could use a little more weed in the system. I think this would probably be a good thing for the sideline atmosphere.


----------



## Fact (Jul 6, 2017)

I learned long ago that people don't have your back in club sports.  Most people are only interested in their kid's best interest.  If a coach is verbally abusive to a kid and the manager hears it but the manager's kid is getting  playing time, chances are that the manager is not going to say anything about someone else's kid.

So even though people should say or do something, they won't.  That is a fact of life.  I applaud you for your passion on this issue and wish you luck.


----------



## forsomuch (Jul 6, 2017)

sandshark said:


> Let's clear something up here. We are talking about drug use in any form, all illegal drug use it wrong! We are talking about drugs in the USA and yes their is a drug epidemic in the US. So it doesn't have to be an addict to be a problem when dealing with children. ZERO tolerance should be the rule.
> No such thing as OK or acceptable on anything illegal if your chosen profession is anything to do with children.


Something being legal or illegal doesn't make it moral or immoral. 

If the soccer coach was to bang your wife, it would be legal but most likely immoral, no matter how much better he was at it than you.

Cutting hair without a license isn't legal but claiming it is immoral is silly. 

I have a much greater fear my kids will hurt by a drunk driver than ever be harmed by someone under the influence coaching a sport.

The greatest problems caused by drugs is not the people that use them but the crime that gets committed because of the black market that is created to produce and distribute them. Billions of dollars wasted fighting the drug cartels that only exist because drugs are illegal. Your war on drugs if futile; people who want to use drugs will use drugs whether illegal or not. All you are doing is making the bad guys more money and streets more dangerous. If you want to reduce the crime associated with drugs the best thing we could do is start legalizing them.


----------



## coachrefparent (Jul 6, 2017)

sandshark said:


> All very interesting responses and some eye opening points of views. I think this topic should be something that should be addressed county wide and brought to the attention of the correct people so that they can set out to set a new standard in youth sports across the US starting with SD County!
> I love it when a social media platform like a talk forum can hash through a topic like this and get the tools needed to make something happen for the children. This is a great way to do research on how to prepare for the proper way to address such an important issue.
> Lets see how far this can really go.


As others have well stated, good luck with that. Pot is legal, alcohol is legal, and no sports (or other) organization even if they had a drug testing policy is going to make the results public. Will. Never Happen. 

You may not want or like that, but its reality. Look at every drug program in place: strictly controlled access to results, not made public, etc. Even if a club were to random drug (alcohol??) test all its coaches (never happen), they would keep the info private for their own use, and  you the parent would never see it.  There are varied legal, social, and other reasons for this.


----------



## chargerfan (Jul 6, 2017)

I'm bringing a drug test to practice tonight and making the coach pee in the little cup while I watch just to make sure he doesn't cheat

FOR THE CHILDREN

Really though I appreciate the general feeling that we need to keep our kids out of harms way. I just don't see a coach drinking or smoking pot in his time off a reasonable threat if he is sober at practices and games. No harm, no foul.


----------



## sandshark (Jul 6, 2017)

Actually I have had some PM in support about this, I'm guessing most don't want to get involved because they don't want to get on the wrong side of their clubs and coaches?  
I am far from a hovering, overbearing, worried parent but I see a flaw in a system that has way to much free time with children and I think it needs to be addressed.  Its just as simple as that. 
I truly believe that every small step towards children's safety is worth the effort. Examples could be as simple as the US has a drug problem as a society and there is no doubt there are coaches across the US with substance abuse issues. Just in our own back yard at SURF soccer club there was a confirmed issue. I guess we can all put our head in the sand and say its not worth addressing until it is proven and I child pays the price. Not my style when dealing with children.


----------



## forsomuch (Jul 6, 2017)

zebrafish said:


> I think a lot of parents and coaches could use a little more weed in the system. I think this would probably be a good thing for the sideline atmosphere.


Field marshaling a tournament a couple summers ago I got a report from a very offended parent that another parent had just hotboxed the porta-potty! She was not happy when would not investigate, tried to explain that was not on the list of duties for a field marshall!


----------



## chargerfan (Jul 6, 2017)

sandshark said:


> Actually I have had some PM in support about this, I'm guessing most don't want to get involved because they don't want to get on the wrong side of their clubs and coaches?
> I am far from a hovering, overbearing, worried parent but I see a flaw in a system that has way to much free time with children and I think it needs to be addressed.  Its just as simple as that.
> I truly believe that every small step towards children's safety is worth the effort. Examples could be as simple as the US has a drug problem as a society and there is no doubt there are coaches across the US with substance abuse issues. Just in our own back yard at SURF soccer club there was a confirmed issue. I guess we can all put our head in the sand and say its not worth addressing until it is proven and I child pays the price. Not my style when dealing with children.


I'm going to go out on a limb and say you watch Fox News


----------



## sandshark (Jul 6, 2017)

chargerfan said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb and say you watch Fox News


For me this is not about politics this is about a flaw in a system. I could care less who it offends or who it ads an extra work load to. Keep fishing buddy, I wont get personal on this topic.


----------



## coachrefparent (Jul 6, 2017)

sandshark said:


> Actually I have had some PM in support about this, I'm guessing most don't want to get involved because they don't want to get on the wrong side of their clubs and coaches?
> I am far from a hovering, overbearing, worried parent *but I see a flaw in a system that has way to much free time with children and I think it needs to be addressed*.  *Its just as simple as that.
> I truly believe that every small step towards children's safety is worth the effort.* Examples could be as simple as the US has a drug problem as a society and there is no doubt there are coaches across the US with substance abuse issues. Just in our own back yard at SURF soccer club there was a confirmed issue. I guess we can all put our head in the sand and say its not worth addressing until it is proven and I child pays the price. Not my style when dealing with children.


People aren't buying it. You ignore questions about other (much more personal and important) areas of your child's life, saying "all we can talk about here is soccer."

You aren't accepting reality. Why would people who don't see a need to random drug teachers, police officers and fire fighters, do it for soccer coaches? It it just silly, actually. 

Now, I presume your real answer to the above questions based on your posts, is that *they all should be randomly tested!* Which many feel is punitive, presumptive, a violation of personal and constitutional rights, and equally as silly.


----------



## chargerfan (Jul 6, 2017)

sandshark said:


> For me this is not about politics this is about a flaw in a system. I could care less who it offends or who it ads an extra work load to. Keep fishing buddy, I wont get personal on this topic.


I will take that as a yes. But good luck with this!  Let us know how it goes!


----------



## BeepBeep Boop (Jul 6, 2017)

sandshark said:


> I guess we can all put our head in the sand and say its not worth addressing until it is proven and I child pays the price. Not my style when dealing with children.


What personal liberties are YOU willing to give up in exchange for other people to feel comfortable in your presence?

If no crime has been committed, and there is no documented or anecdotal evidence (outside of one publicized incident) what clear and present danger does this pose to the children? If you don't want drug users around kids, I get that, and I'm not going to argue against it because I think that's a reasonable opinion.

Bus drivers and commercial drivers get drug tested and have their driving records examined because those factors have been shown to affect how he/she does their job.

Can you show a correlation between drug/alcohol use and coaching youth that would necessitate a drug test?


----------



## sandshark (Jul 6, 2017)

If I chose to be in the business of teaching, training or mentoring children I 100% think that drug testing me is reasonable.


----------



## chargerfan (Jul 6, 2017)

BeepBeep Boop said:


> What personal liberties are YOU willing to give up in exchange for other people to feel comfortable in your presence?
> 
> If no crime has been committed, and there is no documented or anecdotal evidence (outside of one publicized incident) what clear and present danger does this pose to the children? If you don't want drug users around kids, I get that, and I'm not going to argue against it because I think that's a reasonable opinion.
> 
> ...



Random drug testing without any sort of reasonable suspicion that a coach has been abusing drugs is a clear violation of privacy. There is no club willing to open themselves up to that lawsuit.

If you think your coach is drunk or high during a practice or game, pull your kid out of the situation and notify the doc. Problem solved.


----------



## Surfref (Jul 6, 2017)

sandshark said:


> When working with children I think it should be mandatory for all soccer coaches be drug tested every 6 months to keep their coaching license.
> 
> Why would any club NOT want this for the sake of the children?


With California's marijuana laws, you cannot fault the coach for getting high with the soccer moms.


----------



## Surfref (Jul 6, 2017)

outside! said:


> Does the drug testing include for alcohol? If so, many, many coaches (and chaperones) would fail that test.


Dang no red cup parties in the parking lot of tournaments.


----------



## sandshark (Jul 6, 2017)

Surfref said:


> Dang no red cup parties in the parking lot of tournaments.


Those Red cups are a total bust man!


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Jul 6, 2017)

sandshark said:


> Actually I have had some PM in support about this, I'm guessing most don't want to get involved because they don't want to get on the wrong side of their clubs and coaches?


I am going to respectfully disagree with you.  My daughter has played (either as a member of the team or as a guest player) for no less than 15 different coaches since she has been in competitive soccer; not one has exhibited ANY signs of drug use/abuse.  She has had yellers, and coaches that over coach, but not one out of the 15 showed any signs of drug use/abuse.  I respect that you are passionate on this topic, but I just don't see it as the issue that needs to be addressed with additional rules/regulations.  

I didn't want to get involved in the topic as many others have already articulated how I feel.  I am not worried about her coach, club or the DOC finding out my thoughts on this.  I just disagree with your view.


----------



## The Driver (Jul 6, 2017)

We talking dopamine?


----------



## sandshark (Jul 6, 2017)

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> I am going to respectfully disagree with you.  My daughter has played (either as a member of the team or as a guest player) for no less than 15 different coaches since she has been in competitive soccer; not one has exhibited ANY signs of drug use/abuse.  She has had yellers, and coaches that over coach, but not one out of the 15 showed any signs of drug use/abuse.  I respect that you are passionate on this topic, but I just don't see it as the issue that needs to be addressed with additional rules/regulations.
> 
> I didn't want to get involved in the topic as many others have already articulated how I feel.  I am not worried about her coach, club or the DOC finding out my thoughts on this.  I just disagree with your view.


And that is exactly why there are talk forums for youth sports. 
I'm going to say throughout the US there are plenty of good and bad soccer coaches that are clean and sober and others that are not.
It's simply a fact for both sides of this discussion.


----------



## Surfref (Jul 6, 2017)

outside! said:


> Which drugs? I remember hiring into a new company. All the new hires were in a meeting when they passed around a list of drugs they tested for. It was all I could do to keep from asking "Does this mean I can do all the LSD and Mushrooms I want since they are not on the list?" Not all drugs can be tested for. Two of the most dangerous are legal. Many drug tests give false positives. If you are really concerned about drug use, you should never eat out.


Drug testing program oversight is one of my responsibilities at my job with the Navy.  The Navy currently randomly tests all Sailors at least once a year for 16 drugs and pulse tests for another 10.  Pulse testing is the lab randomly tests about 75 percent of samples for 1-10 of those other drugs.  They also have the ability to test for another 84 substances if requested.  The military is the gold standard when it comes to drug testing and the testing process and lab results have held up in 1000's of court marshals.  LSD can only be detected for about 18-24 hours after use, but shrooms can come up positive for 2-4 days.  I have to know how long all these drugs stay detectable in the body and the effects on the body during and after the use.  The science of drugs is really interesting.

This website has some good drug information. Pick a drug and read some of the experience reports.  https://www.erowid.org/new.php


----------



## Vin (Jul 6, 2017)

Any penalties for the coach sleeping with the moms?


----------



## avh (Jul 6, 2017)

BeepBeep Boop said:


> Can you show a correlation between drug/alcohol use and coaching youth that would necessitate a drug test?





sandshark said:


> If I chose to be in the business of teaching, training or mentoring children I 100% think that drug testing me is reasonable.


No surprise, he didn’t answer the question … again.

Hey Sandshark, here is an idea.  Why don’t you lead the charge, set the example, show how proactive you are.  Forget about US Soccer, Cal South, or San Diego County.  Start with your child’s team.  Go to your child’s coach and DOC and offer to pay for his/her twice yearly drug test.  And don’t take “No” for an answer.

I believe that any parent that is as concerned about this obvious flaw in the system as you are would jump at the opportunity to protect their child and show how proactive they are when it comes to their child's safety.
I understand that “some” Drug Testing companies only charge $40.00 for the collection, lab fees, and results.

This is 100% about your child and just taking a very simple step to insure your child’s safety.  I don't see how any parent as passionate as you are about this would be against paying for having their child's coach tested for drug use! Is this really even a thought? WTH?

In fact you said “If I have a choice of knowing if a person in my child's life does or doesn't smoke pot, pop pills, snort drugs or shoot up WELL I'm going with -> I would like that important info if possible.”  Well, it’s possible and you have a choice, just step up and set the example for all of us.


----------



## coachrefparent (Jul 6, 2017)

Surfref said:


> Dang no red cup parties in the parking lot of tournaments.





sandshark said:


> Those Red cups are a total bust man!


Yep, that's why we switched to BLUE. Cops will never figure it out.


----------



## sandshark (Jul 6, 2017)

avh said:


> No surprise, he didn’t answer the question … again.
> 
> Hey Sandshark, here is an idea.  Why don’t you lead the charge, set the example, show how proactive you are.  Forget about US Soccer, Cal South, or San Diego County.  Start with your child’s team.  Go to your child’s coach and DOC and offer to pay for his/her twice yearly drug test.  And don’t take “No” for an answer.
> 
> ...


 You sound like another soccer coach that is a bit worried.


----------



## avh (Jul 6, 2017)

sandshark said:


> You sound like another soccer coach that is a bit worried.


Not a coach at all.  But I did have to get an F license a few years back when I was a manager.  But your welcome to pay for my drug test also if you are concerned.  I have no problem with that.  You can even hold the cup if you would like ... I have pretty good aim.


----------



## sandshark (Jul 6, 2017)

avh said:


> Not a coach at all.  But I did have to get an F license a few years back when I was a manager.  But your welcome to pay for my drug test also if you are concern.  I have no problem with that.  You can even hold the cup if you would like ... I have pretty good aim.


You sound a little angry. You should have had to take a drug test when they gave you your F liscene


----------



## avh (Jul 6, 2017)

sandshark said:


> You sound a little angry. You should have had to take a drug test when they gave you your F liscene


Nah, not angry, amused.  I think I was required to get an F license just in case the coach went out on a bender the night before and couldn't drag himself to the Saturday morning 8am game ... oh wait, that never happened ... for any of the 12 coaches my kids have played for in their competitive soccer careers.

You sound like someone one who is all talk and no action.  Won't put your money where your mouth is.  Come on, set the example for all of us.  Start the movement.

I'm really looking forward to you holding that cup!


----------



## sandshark (Jul 6, 2017)

avh said:


> Nah, not angry, amused.  I think I was required to get an F license just in case the coach went out on a bender the night before and couldn't drag himself to the Saturday morning 8am game ... oh wait, that never happened ... for any of the 12 coaches my kids have played for in their competitive soccer careers.
> 
> You sound like someone one who is all talk and no action.  Won't put your money where your mouth is.  Come on, set the example for all of us.  Start the movement.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to you holding that cup!


Breath..just breath - It's ok..it is o k.


----------



## Fact (Jul 6, 2017)

avh said:


> Nah, not angry, amused.  I think I was required to get an F license just in case the coach went out on a bender the night before and couldn't drag himself to the Saturday morning 8am game ... oh wait, that never happened ... for any of the 12 coaches my kids have played for in their competitive soccer careers.
> 
> You sound like someone one who is all talk and no action.  Won't put your money where your mouth is.  Come on, set the example for all of us.  Start the movement.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to you holding that cup!


Don't be so quick to judge.  It is more common than you realize that coaches are late or no shows do to alcohol/drug use.  Once my son's coach was a no show due to a bar fight the night before.  He showed up for the second game with his jaw wired shut!  Hard to coach when you can't open your mouth!


----------



## avh (Jul 6, 2017)

sandshark said:


> Breath..just breath - It's ok..it is o k.


Don't worry, I'm breathing ... and laughing.

So, as long as I have you responding to me, can you show a correlation between drug/alcohol use and coaching youth that would necessitate a drug test?

I think it was a fair question that BeepBeep Boop asked, and you probably inadvertently failed to answer.  Some real data ... not just “I 100% think that drug testing me is reasonable”... but real data.


----------



## coachrefparent (Jul 6, 2017)

Fact said:


> Don't be so quick to judge.  It is more common than you realize that coaches are late or no shows do to alcohol/drug use.  Once my son's coach was a no show due to a bar fight the night before.  He showed up for the second game with his jaw wired shut!  *Hard to coach when you can't open your mouth!*


Actually, its often much better, especially for the joystick coaches.


----------



## Fact (Jul 6, 2017)

avh said:


> Don't worry, I'm breathing ... and laughing.
> 
> So, as long as I have you responding to me, can you show a correlation between drug/alcohol use and coaching youth that would necessitate a drug test?
> 
> I think it was a fair question that BeepBeep Boop asked, and you probably inadvertently failed to answer.  Some real data ... not just “I 100% think that drug testing me is reasonable”... but real data.


I believe that abusers are more susceptible to mood swings and verbal abuse.  I don't have any hard evidence to back this up but I bet it is easy to
prove.
[UOTE="chargerfan, post: 92682, member: 346"]Random drug testing without any sort of reasonable suspicion that a coach has been abusing drugs is a clear violation of privacy. There is no club willing to open themselves up to that lawsuit.

If you think your coach is drunk or high during a practice or game, pull your kid out of the situation and notify the doc. Problem solved.[/QUOTE]
Since most clubs use city fields, I bet they can come up with a justification to drug test.  Afterall, high school athletes are drug tested.


----------



## avh (Jul 6, 2017)

Fact said:


> Don't be so quick to judge.  It is more common than you realize that coaches are late or no shows do to alcohol/drug use.  Once my son's coach was a no show due to a bar fight the night before.  He showed up for the second game with his jaw wired shut!  Hard to coach when you can't open your mouth!


Umm ... it sounds like he missed the first game due to a broken jaw from a fight that happened in a bar the night before.  You never said that he was drunk or hungover when he showed up at the second game.  Was he?  Frankly, I would have been surprised if a coach showed up at all the day after having his jaw wired shut.


----------



## Fact (Jul 6, 2017)

avh said:


> Umm ... it sounds like he missed the first game due to a broken jaw from a fight that happened in a bar the night before.  You never said that he was drunk or hungover when he showed up at the second game.  Was he?  Frankly, I would have been surprised if a coach showed up at all the day after having his jaw wired shut.


Drunk and popped off to a military person ( I don't remember which branch).  The second game was in the afternoon and he was obviously high on Vicodin.


----------



## chargerfan (Jul 6, 2017)

Between my kids, we have had various coaches at various clubs. I have never seen more than a coach sharing a pitcher of beer with parents at a team pizza dinner. I have heard only  about two coaches with substance abuse issues in all these years of youth soccer and both are from the same club. Maybe the lesson here is to avoid that club if they make such bad hiring decisions.


----------



## Fact (Jul 6, 2017)

Fact said:


> Drunk and popped off to a military person ( I don't remember which branch).  The second game was in the afternoon and he was obviously high on Vicodin.


#24 Why is my post dumb?  I am not stating an opinion. They are the facts I am stating in response to the question.  Are you the coach with the broken jaw?


----------



## chargerfan (Jul 6, 2017)

Fact said:


> Don't be so quick to judge.  It is more common than you realize that coaches are late or no shows do to alcohol/drug use.  Once my son's coach was a no show due to a bar fight the night before.  He showed up for the second game with his jaw wired shut!  Hard to coach when you can't open your mouth!


I hope you realize that alcohol will not show up on a drug test. Would you also like to give coaches a breathalyzer before any interaction with your child?


----------



## Fact (Jul 6, 2017)

chargerfan said:


> I hope you realize that alcohol will not show up on a drug test. Would you also like to give coaches a breathalyzer before any interaction with your child?


If you look at my earlier post #44, I acknowledge that drug testing will not work because it does not include alcohol as in the case of Stevo.


----------



## chargerfan (Jul 6, 2017)

Fact said:


> If you look at my earlier post #44, I acknowledge that drug testing will not work because it does not include alcohol as in the case of Stevo.


Then what is your point?


----------



## timbuck (Jul 6, 2017)

I coached a girl a few years ago.  Her dad would come to all of the practices and walk laps around the field. I'm 99.99% sure he was high on the weed every time. 
But now that it's "legal" is it even a big deal?
I was prescribed prednisone once for a bad chest cold.  It made me a bit over the top crazy. I remember coaching a 5v5 winter league game after my 2nd or 3rd day taking it.  I was noticeably much more vocal and fired up than usual.  Would this be a violation of Sharks policy?
I suppose someone that shows up to a practice or game while on cocaine, lsd, heroin, crack, ecstasy, mushrooms, spice, meth, sniffing glue, ludes, etc probably should be dismissed.  Or if they are pounding shots in the parking lot before practice.  
But if i ever suspected anyone that was a coach or teacher of my kids was doing any of the above, then I'd log a complaint and then find another team immediately.


----------



## avh (Jul 6, 2017)

Fact said:


> Drunk and popped off to a military person ( I don't remember which branch).  The second game was in the afternoon and he was obviously high on Vicodin.


High on Vicodin, or on Vicodin for pain.  Don't be so quick to judge.
As I said before, frankly I would have been surprised if a coach showed up at all the day after having his jaw wired shut.  I would have been even more surprised if he wasn't on some kind of pain medication after having his jaw wired shut the night before or that morning.


----------



## Fact (Jul 6, 2017)

chargerfan said:


> Then what is your point?


I am acknowledging that it is an issue that is more common than clubs are willing to admit, but that drug testing will not solve the problem.  Sharky has a valid point but nothing will change.  Parents need to decide for themselves what is important for their child.


----------



## Fact (Jul 6, 2017)

avh said:


> High on Vicodin, or on Vicodin for pain.  Don't be so quick to judge.
> As I said before, frankly I would have been surprised if a coach showed up at all the day after having his jaw wired shut.  I would have been even more surprised if he wasn't on some kind of pain medication after having his jaw wired shut the night before or that morning.


Honestly it was the best game he coached all season.  I do give him props for even showing up,  but hearing accounts of his behavior the night before when he knew he had an 8 am game (7 am show time) made me question his maturity especially since he was in his late 30s at the time.


----------



## chargerfan (Jul 6, 2017)

Fact said:


> I am acknowledging that it is an issue that is more common than clubs are willing to admit, but that drug testing will not solve the problem.  Sharky has a valid point but nothing will change.  Parents need to decide for themselves what is important for their child.


I still don't see this "problem" you are referring to. A surf coach who was too beloved by parents for them to care about his issues so nothing was done, and your coach, who sounds like a little punk. Like I said, I've had kids at many clubs with many coaches and have never had a coach with a drinking or drug problem. About 95% of the parents who have posted on here have said the same. What is this "problem" that only you and sharky are able to see?

What happened with your coach? If it was a dumb mistake and he was just being a dumb kid, I hope he didn't lose his job. It doesn't appear that he was showing up to practicesor games under the influence.


----------



## The Driver (Jul 6, 2017)

timbuck said:


> I coached a girl a few years ago. Her dad would come to all of the practices and walk laps around the field. I'm 99.99% sure he was high on the weed every time.
> But now that it's "legal" is it even a big deal?


Weed is the gateway drug to fitness now?


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jul 7, 2017)

The Driver said:


> Weed is the gateway drug to fitness now?


I thought that it was the gateway to Fatburger.


----------



## Surfref (Jul 7, 2017)

Vin said:


> Any penalties for the coach sleeping with the moms?


Red Card if they are ugly.


----------



## Fact (Jul 7, 2017)

Striker17 said:


> Ugh
> I am not going to out the coach but there is a wellllllll documented case of substance abuse and parents ignoring signs and then an eventual free fall.
> There is well documented example of a severe case of etoh abuse on an elite team resulting in DOC intervention
> It's life- we all have flaws. But PLEASE all of you spare me with the "oh my I have never heard of such a thing" act. If you play for an elite club you do.
> If you don't know about it good for all of you.


#Charger - as you can see I am not the only one that knows of cases.  Maybe because these are the sort of things that are talked about when I played in the adult league, I am more clued into the issue?  I am not saying it is a huge issue that something needs to be done, just that it exists and probably in the same percentage as the general population.

The coach with the broken jaw was fine for the remained of the season, but his problems off the field continued to affect both his non-soccer and coaching jobs.  He was one angry guy when drinking and hungover.  I don't know what happened to him.


----------



## Surfref (Jul 7, 2017)

chargerfan said:


> I hope you realize that alcohol will not show up on a drug test. Would you also like to give coaches a breathalyzer before any interaction with your child?


Just give them a blood PEth test (phosphatidylethanol).  It is a great indicator of alcohol use and can indicate an individuals consumption level over the past 2 weeks.  If we are going to crucify the coaches, we may as well be overly intrusive in their life.

As a referee I have encountered more coaches that I thought were hung over or still drunk than ones that I thought were on drugs.  Some of them seemed to coach better when hung over than when sober especially the yellers and joystick coaches.


----------



## chargerfan (Jul 7, 2017)

Laced with


Fact said:


> #Charger - as you can see I am not the only one that knows of cases.  Maybe because these are the sort of things that are talked about when I played in the adult league, I am more clued into the issue?  I am not saying it is a huge issue that something needs to be done, just that it exists and probably in the same percentage as the general population.
> 
> The coach with the broken jaw was fine for the remained of the season, but his problems off the field continued to affect both his non-soccer and coaching jobs.  He was one angry guy when drinking and hungover.  I don't know what happened to him.



I didn't say there weren't coaches out there who don't abuse. I said I knew of at least a couple but the club did nothing about it. My solution was to stay away from the club. To be honest I can today think of another coach right now as I'm typing this with an abuse issue but I had heard for many years to keep my children away from him. In every instance here , clubs should have done their job and dismissed the coach. They didn't need a drug test or breathalyzer to realize there was a substance abuse issue. 

What I do think all coaches need is an anger management class. I'm way more concerned about coaches out there verbally abusing and berating their players than smoking some pot in their own home. I saw a Coach a couple weeks back embarrass his young teen players while they were on the field to the point where I'm sure they were humiliated. You could see a physical change in them after he called them out. I won't name the coach since I know he reads the forums. The guy needs a psychological assessment, not drug testing.


----------



## coachrefparent (Jul 7, 2017)

chargerfan said:


> Laced with
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. This problem is 1000% more prevalent and harmful to children than any drug abuse issue, *and* you don't need a personally intrusive test to establish the issue, just a video camera.


----------



## sandshark (Jul 7, 2017)

chargerfan said:


> Between my kids, we have had various coaches at various clubs. I have never seen more than a coach sharing a pitcher of beer with parents at a team pizza dinner. I have heard only  about two coaches with substance abuse issues in all these years of youth soccer and both are from the same club. Maybe the lesson here is to avoid that club if they make such bad hiring decisions.


And another TWO too many! As things keep going a few more people are talking about one here two there issues they have seen over the years. I bet if there was a random drug test today we would all be surprised one who was dirty.


----------



## Striker17 (Jul 7, 2017)

Meanwhile in the embezzlement front ..look ya all we are famous  

https://www.theguardian.com/football/blog/2017/jul/07/usa-youth-soccer-embezzlement-scandal?CMP=share_btn_fb


----------



## espola (Jul 7, 2017)

Any reasonably-affordable drug test will have some degree of false positive results.  In a population that has a truly low user population, it is possible that there will be more false positive results than there will be actual users correctly detected.


----------



## chargerfan (Jul 7, 2017)

sandshark said:


> And another TWO too many! As things keep going a few more people are talking about one here two there issues they have seen over the years. I bet if there was a random drug test today we would all be surprised one who was dirty.


A drug test does not pick up on alcohol abuse.

Oh please tell me which coaches are "dirty" .... I like that


----------



## chargerfan (Jul 7, 2017)

espola said:


> Any reasonably-affordable drug test will have some degree of false positive results.  In a population that has a truly low user population, it is possible that there will be more false positive results than there will be actual users correctly detected.


And that opens clubs up to even more lawsuits


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 7, 2017)

sandshark said:


> That is a Live Scan where they do a finger print and then conduct a simple check for back records  "convictions" for felonies. It is not the best because it is for "convictions"  but it is better than nothing! So ad a simple drug test in the Live Scan process also. Random Drug testing 1-2 times per year.


Curious... your kids teachers spend more time with them then their coaches do. Have you brought this up at a PTA meeting or approached your kids school or school district?


----------



## The Driver (Jul 7, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> Curious... your kids teachers spend more time with them then their coaches do. Have you brought this up at a PTA meeting or approached your kids school or school district?


Thank you for the post I owe you a cup of high.


----------



## chargerfan (Jul 7, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> Curious... your kids teachers spend more time with them then their coaches do. Have you brought this up at a PTA meeting or approached your kids school or school district?


He won't answer this question, which means "no".


----------



## coachrefparent (Jul 7, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> Curious... your kids teachers spend more time with them then their coaches do. Have you brought this up at a PTA meeting or approached your kids school or school district?


Shhhh, this is a "soccer" forum. We can only talk about coaches, not boy scouts, teachers and priests.


----------



## sandshark (Jul 7, 2017)

chargerfan said:


> A drug test does not pick up on alcohol abuse.
> 
> Oh please tell me which coaches are "dirty" .... I like that


Ha ha "Dirty" as in drugs or as in just plain dirty little bitches 


Multi Sport said:


> Curious... your kids teachers spend more time with them then their coaches do. Have you brought this up at a PTA meeting or approached your kids school or school district?


Actually coaches spend more time with our kids then a teacher does. Think about it as your trying to get off subject AAAAAAgain.


----------



## chargerfan (Jul 7, 2017)

sandshark said:


> Ha ha "Dirty" as in drugs or as in just plain dirty little bitches
> 
> 
> Actually coaches spend more time with our kids then a teacher does. Think about it as your trying to get off subject AAAAAAgain.


I don't use the "b" word.


----------



## sandshark (Jul 7, 2017)

I do when it comes to dirty little BITCHES or some coaches that act like BITCHES or PARENTS MALE OR FEMALE that act like little BITCHES


----------



## chargerfan (Jul 7, 2017)

sandshark said:


> I do when it comes to dirty little BITCHES or some coaches that act like BITCHES or PARENTS MALE OR FEMALE that act like little BITCHES


You have a daughter right? And you're worried about a coach having a beer or two while you're ok calling women bitches? I'm keeping my kids away from YOU!


----------



## sandshark (Jul 7, 2017)

chargerfan said:


> You have a daughter right? And you're worried about a coach having a beer or two while you're ok calling women bitches? I'm keeping my kids away from YOU!


 Heyyyy if the shoe fits..


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 7, 2017)

sandshark said:


> Ha ha "Dirty" as in drugs or as in just plain dirty little bitches
> 
> 
> Actually coaches spend more time with our kids then a teacher does. Think about it as your trying to get off subject AAAAAAgain.


Well it actually is on subject. The subject is protecting our kids, correct? And please, explain how a coach, who coaches your kid 2x a week for 4 hours and maybe spends a couple of hours a weekend for spends more time with your kid then a teacher who spends 5-6 hours a day, five days a week for 8-9 months...


----------



## outside! (Jul 7, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> Well it actually is on subject. The subject is protecting our kids, correct? And please, explain how a coach, who coaches your kid 2x a week for 4 hours and maybe spends a couple of hours a weekend for spends more time with your kid then a teacher who spends 5-6 hours a day, five days a week for 8-9 months...


Wait, now you bring math into it?


----------



## sandshark (Jul 7, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> Well it actually is on subject. The subject is protecting our kids, correct? And please, explain how a coach, who coaches your kid 2x a week for 4 hours and maybe spends a couple of hours a weekend for spends more time with your kid then a teacher who spends 5-6 hours a day, five days a week for 8-9 months...


Well I was thinking of the soccer  3-4 days per week 2 hours per session and almost every weekend plus out of town tournaments along with out of state showcases. Compared to a kid that has 6-7 periods per day seeing a teacher 45 min per class.


----------



## sandshark (Jul 7, 2017)

And HELL YA teachers or anyone that is in close contact with children should be subject to a  back ground check and drug tested across the board! Why the hell not? If the want to teach children be prepared to be tested.  It couldn't hurt.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 7, 2017)

sandshark said:


> Well I was thinking of the soccer  3-4 days per week 2 hours per session and almost every weekend plus out of town tournaments along with out of state.


Where do your kids play? What level?


----------



## sandshark (Jul 7, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> Where do your kids play? What level?


San Diego Ca 
Top level - top flights. 

I have zero interest in giving to much info on my players because they don't deserve to pay the price for my truthfulness in a sport so full of BS. 

I'm a person who will say and do anything face to face with anyone as long as I'm the one paying the price for my actions.  But knowing how a lot of coaches are -not stand up men- and will attack my children to get back at me for telling the truth makes no sense to expose them to that at this time.


----------



## gkrent (Jul 7, 2017)

sandshark said:


> San Diego Ca
> I have zero interest in giving to much info on my players because they don't deserve to pay the price for my truthfulness in a sport so full of BS.
> 
> I'm a person who will say and do anything face to face with anyone as long as I'm the one paying the price for my actions.  But knowing how a lot of coaches are -not stand up men- and will attack my children to get back at me for telling the truth makes no sense to expose them to that at this time.


Translation:  I don't want my kids to bear the consequences of my trolling


----------



## sandshark (Jul 7, 2017)

gkrent said:


> Translation:  I don't want my kids to bear the consequences of my trolling


I'm not trolling, I'm simply engaging in conversation. I don't try and start $hit with people and I literally do my best to give my opinion based on our personal experiences.  I try and ad content that is worth talking about. I'm just honest and do my best to keep things non personal with others.

 I think trolling is more like someone attacking people personally and fishing for arguments. I'm not into tough guy act online hiding behind the key board. 
I will however tell it the way I have seen it and try to shed light on certain subjects if I have something worth a shit to ad. 
I do my best not to attack other posters on this site.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 7, 2017)

gkrent said:


> Translation:  I don't want my kids to bear the consequences of my trolling


Actually agree  with Sand on this. Coaches do troll this forum.


----------



## sandshark (Jul 7, 2017)

Hell ya they do. They are the true Trolls because they try and manipulate conversations and rumors to advance their own personal agenda. 
We as parents all share the same bottom goal (well most of us) to try and make sense of this crazy sport dealing with these crazy coaches being fed crazy dreams by some club!


----------



## chargerfan (Jul 7, 2017)

sandshark said:


> San Diego Ca
> Top level - top flights.
> 
> I have zero interest in giving to much info on my players because they don't deserve to pay the price for my truthfulness in a sport so full of BS.
> ...


So then I'm assuming you have already contacted your coach and your doc about the drug testing? Since you will say anything face to face. Is your child a u8 or are you just suddenly riled up about this issue?


----------



## chargerfan (Jul 7, 2017)

chargerfan said:


> So then I'm assuming you have already contacted your coach and your doc about the drug testing? Since you will say anything face to face. Is your child a u8 or are you just suddenly riled up about this issue?


I'm assuming you are a sharks parent so I'm really looking forward to hearing about the details of your conversation with Shannon about this. I've yet to see or hear of a sharks coach that was possibly a drug user so this will be very interesting.


----------



## sandshark (Jul 7, 2017)

chargerfan said:


> So then I'm assuming you have already contacted your coach and your doc about the drug testing? Since you will say anything face to face. Is your child a u8 or are you just suddenly riled up about this issue?


Hey your the same guy that said you think it is Ok to drink a couple scotches and smoke dope every night after training ha ha so I don't think you truly care, you more like one of the trolls fishing for a argument.


----------



## chargerfan (Jul 7, 2017)

sandshark said:


> I'm not trolling, I'm simply engaging in conversation. I don't try and start $hit with people and I literally do my best to give my opinion based on our personal experiences.  I try and ad content that is worth talking about. I'm just honest and do my best to keep things non personal with others.
> 
> I think trolling is more like someone attacking people personally and fishing for arguments. I'm not into tough guy act online hiding behind the key board.
> I will however tell it the way I have seen it and try to shed light on certain subjects if I have something worth a shit to ad.
> I do my best not to attack other posters on this site.


If you have a personal experience with a sharks coach being under the influence I would appreciate a dm. I won't be holding my breath though.


----------



## chargerfan (Jul 7, 2017)

sandshark said:


> Hey your the same guy that said you think it is Ok to drink a couple scotches and smoke dope every night after training ha ha so I don't think you truly care, you more like one of the trolls fishing for a argument.


No I don't care! And I'm not getting into my reasoning with you again. You're trying to play some moral high ground that I think is dumb.


----------



## sandshark (Jul 7, 2017)

chargerfan said:


> If you have a personal experience with a sharks coach being under the influence I would appreciate a dm. I won't be holding my breath though.


As much as I'm refusing to fall for your baiting me for this conversation I'm going to just clear this one thing up and say NO I do not have or ever had any inclination of a SHARKS coach being under the influence of anything other than the high of winning lots and lots of games! Ha ha


----------



## chargerfan (Jul 7, 2017)

sandshark said:


> As much as I'm refusing to fall for your baiting me for this conversation I'm going to just clear this one thing up and say NO I do not have or ever had any inclination of a SHARKS coach being under the influence of anything other than the high of winning lots and lots of games! Ha ha


But you said this is based on personal experience, so what is your personal experience 

And why do you want to drug test sharks coaches if you have never had any inclination that they are ok drugs, which seems to be the general consensus on here regarding their kids coaches


----------



## sandshark (Jul 7, 2017)

chargerfan said:


> But you said this is based on personal experience, so what is your personal experience
> 
> And why do you want to drug test sharks coaches if you have never had any inclination that they are ok drugs, which seems to be the general consensus on here regarding their kids coaches


Your already drunk - two Scotches in - go away.


----------



## chargerfan (Jul 7, 2017)

sandshark said:


> Your already drunk - go away.


So this means you don't have an answer? I'm sick of your trolling. This is stupid. I'll be sure to warn Shannon some holier than thou dad is going to demand a drug test from her for no reason at all.


----------



## sandshark (Jul 7, 2017)

chargerfan said:


> So this means you don't have an answer? I'm sick of your trolling. This is stupid. I'll be sure to warn Shannon some holier than thou dad is going to demand a drug test from her for no reason at all.


 Jesus now your getting on the pipe!


----------



## chargerfan (Jul 7, 2017)

sandshark said:


> Jesus now your getting on the pipe!


Looking forward to hearing about that conversation, since you'll say anything to anybody, right?


----------



## avh (Jul 7, 2017)

sandshark said:


> Your already drunk - two Scotches in - go away.


You sound a little angry.
Breath..just breath - It's ok..it is o k.


----------



## Surfref (Jul 7, 2017)

chargerfan said:


> If you have a personal experience with a sharks coach being under the influence I would appreciate a dm. I won't be holding my breath though.


I had a drunk Sharks coach about 7-8 years ago.  The original head coach was in a car accident and this coach lived a couple blocks from the field.   The game kicked off at 4pm and the coach was at home when he got the call that he needed to fill in.  Evidently he had family at his house and had consumed about a six pack.  He walked over to the field, showed his coaches card and let the team manager run the game.  Without the coach the game would not have been played because there would not have been a carded coach.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jul 9, 2017)

Surfref said:


> I had a drunk Sharks coach about 7-8 years ago.  The original head coach was in a car accident and this coach lived a couple blocks from the field.   The game kicked off at 4pm and the coach was at home when he got the call that he needed to fill in.  Evidently he had family at his house and had consumed about a six pack.  He walked over to the field, showed his coaches card and let the team manager run the game.  Without the coach the game would not have been played because there would not have been a carded coach.


Sounds like responsible adults being responsible.


----------



## coachrefparent (Jul 9, 2017)

Classic troll behavior. Starts out with a holier than thou proposition about randomly drug testing coaches, and how it's wrong to have a few drinks at night,  verging on the radical religious.

Tries to continue the argument, claiming that anything, no matter the intrusiveness or cost is warranted, if his personal standards of "drug use" can be applied to "protect the kids." Gets upset when people don't flock to agree with him, ignores rational logical contrary arguments, and facts. 

Now, our new moral authority starts calling people "dirty little bitches," saying "shit" and "hell", and accuses strangers posting on a board of being drunk. 

Troll.


----------



## sandshark (Jul 9, 2017)

coachrefparent said:


> Classic troll behavior. Starts out with a holier than thou proposition about randomly drug testing coaches, and how it's wrong to have a few drinks at night,  verging on the radical religious.
> 
> Tries to continue the argument, claiming that anything, no matter the intrusiveness or cost is warranted, if his personal standards of "drug use" can be applied to "protect the kids." Gets upset when people don't flock to agree with him, ignores rational logical contrary arguments, and facts.
> 
> ...


Ha ha I love this guy! 
My stance is the same, I  do believe it should be mandatory for anyone dealing with other peoples children to be drug tested. If you work with children then yes get tested.
And yes I do attend church, but I'm far from holier than thou. I do drink and I for sure cuss! I am just a regular guy that thinks their is a loop hole in the system that opens the door for the potential to harm children. I will still stand my ground and say it should be addressed. 
I'm not looking for a fight, I'm not looking to put my self in some moral high ground as if I'm better than anyone, this is in NO WAY AT ALL about me. I'm simply using a soccer talk forum to see what others think in the soccer world about a loop hole in the system. 
I'm not calling anyone names and I promise I am NOT in any way shape or form pissed or angry. 
I find it very interesting that some on here are almost pissed (coaches) about this and others have tried all angles to get me to argue or fight online over this.

And YA I will say this again.. if your drinking a few scotches every night after practices topped off with a joint then you have a major problem in life!  But that again wasn't the point of this, that was me responding to a person who was again trying to derail the conversation to something about what he thinks is acceptable in his own life and I responded. 

Talking about dirty bitches ha ha please I was simply joining in on someone's joke. I'm not some person who pretends to be something I am not. I will joke around, cuss and drink with the best of ya! And get this I have met some lady's that are actual complete bitches and even some men ha ha do I call lady's bitches NO, but that doesn't mean they are not a BITCH! 
But unlike some I do not turn a blind eye to anything when it comes to being proactive with the safety of children. 
I truly enjoyed everyone's point of view, I enjoyed some of the crazies trying to bait me into a full out war and I laughed a lot at some of the jokes. 
I'm totally cool with all of the input from the negaitive twisting of words to the straight up good views. 
Very entertaining thread!


----------



## chargerfan (Jul 9, 2017)

Love this....

Paragraph 3: "I'm far from holier than thou"
Paragraph 4: "not looking to put myself on any moral high ground"


Paragraph 7: "if your (sic) drinking a few scotches every night topped off with a joint than you have a major problem in life"
Paragraph 8: "what he thinks is ok in his own life" (what condescension)

Love it!! 

And then saying he doesn't call women bitches, then a sentence later calls them bitches. 

Comedy gold.


----------



## sandshark (Jul 9, 2017)

chargerfan said:


> Love this....
> 
> Paragraph 3: "I'm far from holier than thou"
> Paragraph 4: "not looking to put myself on any moral high ground"
> ...


I'm loving this keep it coming... 
I think your cheese done slipped off the cracker buddy. 
3-stuff ones in and sitting in a cloud typing in a daze. 
Ha ha this is the stuff that people shouldn't do 3 sheets to the wind! 

You truly need to learn to comprehend what people are saying when reading. Talk about a Troll WOW  

Go away crazy your making me laugh!


----------



## chargerfan (Jul 9, 2017)

sandshark said:


> I'm loving this keep it coming...
> I think your cheese done slipped off the cracker buddy.
> 3-stuff ones in and sitting in a cloud typing in a daze.
> Ha ha this is the stuff that people shouldn't do 3 sheets to the wind!
> ...


Since you're so nonjudgmental, why do you care so much about my current state of sobriety. It's becoming a weird obsession.


----------



## Fact (Jul 9, 2017)

chargerfan said:


> Love this....
> 
> Paragraph 3: "I'm far from holier than thou"
> Paragraph 4: "not looking to put myself on any moral high ground"
> ...


Without Sharky indenting or consistently skipping lines to start a new paragraph, your synopsis is hard to follow.  How about you also provide the line number or better yet, copy and then hi-lite it . . . NOT!


----------



## chargerfan (Jul 9, 2017)

Fact said:


> Without Sharky indenting or consistently skipping lines to start a new paragraph, your synopsis is hard to follow.  How about you also provide the line number or better yet, copy and then hi-lite it . . . NOT!


Who has that kind of time? I'm just messing with this clearly insane person but it is getting old. This whole thread should just be deleted.


----------



## sandshark (Jul 9, 2017)

Since you're so nonjudgmental, why do you care so much about my current state of sobriety. It's becoming a weird obsession.[/QUOTE

Your correct- I don't care. I'm just hoping your not as crazy as you sound i was hoping it was the booze talking. 
The thing is this.. when you expose your idea of a typical good evening of drinking two scotches every night topped off with a joint you pretty much dismiss yourself as anyone worth responding to. 
But..I was a little bored watching TV and you caught me off guard ha ha 
Time for dinner. I'm done with with you, your played out kinda like your stage name of "Charger fan" come on man get something new like..
2-sheets and one joint to the wind ha ha 

Google "drunk Troll" and get yourself some help buddy. Oh ya the Chargers moved on like you should..


----------



## chargerfan (Jul 9, 2017)

sandshark said:


> Since you're so nonjudgmental, why do you care so much about my current state of sobriety. It's becoming a weird obsession.[/QUOTE
> 
> Your correct- I don't care. I'm just hoping your not as crazy as you sound i was hoping it was the booze talking.
> The thing is this.. when you expose your idea of a typical good evening of drinking two scotches every night topped off with a joint you pretty much dismiss yourself as anyone worth responding to.
> ...


Please stop. This is harassment at this point and will be taken to Shannon. And please learn the difference between "your" and "you're". It's hard to take anyone seriously who uses them incorrectly so consistently.


----------



## Torros (Jul 10, 2017)

chargerfan said:


> Please stop. This is harassment at this point and will be taken to Shannon.


Seriously? If you can't handle the "harrasment" then stop posting. Not saying I agree with Sandshark but your post makes you look like a snowflake looking for a safespace.


----------



## SahaNC (Oct 5, 2017)

chargerfan said:


> Random drug testing without any sort of reasonable suspicion that a coach has been abusing drugs is a clear violation of privacy. There is no club willing to open themselves up to that lawsuit.
> 
> If you think your coach is drunk or high during a practice or game, pull your kid out of the situation and notify the doc. Problem solved.



I believe coach have to go through a "live scan" which is a good step in the right direction. But yes we let coaches get away with too much. They are paid instructors and should behave as such. Too many times I see them cross boundaries. I think additional training should be required to work with kids. Maybe a separate license that deal with basic child development.


----------



## SahaNC (Oct 5, 2017)

outside! said:


> I have read all the posts. While you usually have some good posts, you are tilting at windmills with this thread. I have two kids in club soccer and have only seen one problem with an inebriated coach over the years. That coach would be SteveO of Surf and that incident was reported to the club (and he nearly got his ass beat as well by one of the parents). He was not my kid's coach. While I did not ever hear what Surf did about the incident, we left the club about six months later. NO NEED TO SHOUT.



This coach ended up in the news for driving the wrong way on I5. Unfortunate because he was a decent guy from what I heard from other parents. As for the Surf their coach are not all that great the club is great at gathering talent and wining at all costs.


----------



## Primetime (Oct 11, 2017)

sandshark said:


> Why not? Not worth the effort? Not worth the money? Not worth kids safety? WHY THE HELL NOT?  Do they do any drug testing for youth soccer coaches now? ANYTHING AT ALL?


What exactly would drug testing accomplish?  So some coach sparks a doobie before practice, who cares other than a morality standpoint.   doubt it suddenly becomes a safety issue cause he/she lit one up.   There's a dozen parents watching like Hawks at every practice and game so I'm pretty sure nothing ridiculous is slipping by.   Worst case scenario is a coach shows up drunk and falls on their face, most likely a safety issue for them.   Which by the way it's happened and word gets back to the club real quick and coach is gone.   Problem solved.   Not condoning any of it I just could care less what my kids coach does at home as long as it's not brought out to the field, which again would be on obvious problem and an obvious and easy solution.


----------



## sandshark (Oct 11, 2017)

Primetime said:


> What exactly would drug testing accomplish?  So some coach sparks a doobie before practice, who cares other than a morality standpoint.   doubt it suddenly becomes a safety issue cause he/she lit one up.   There's a dozen parents watching like Hawks at every practice and game so I'm pretty sure nothing ridiculous is slipping by.   Worst case scenario is a coach shows up drunk and falls on their face, most likely a safety issue for them.   Which by the way it's happened and word gets back to the club real quick and coach is gone.   Problem solved.   Not condoning any of it I just could care less what my kids coach does at home as long as it's not brought out to the field, which again would be on obvious problem and an obvious and easy solution.


Well it sounds as if you have it all figured out then.


----------



## Toch (Oct 12, 2017)

MakeAPlay said:


> I say the same thing about cops and politicians.  Not to mention pilots, teachers, stock brokers, lawyers, judges, NASA, the border patrol, firefighters, what the hell let's drug test everyone.


While we are at it we should get every welfare recipient to drug test since they are essentially government employees


----------



## Toch (Oct 12, 2017)

sandshark said:


> Why not? Not worth the effort? Not worth the money? Not worth kids safety? WHY THE HELL NOT?  Do they do any drug testing for youth soccer coaches now? ANYTHING AT ALL?


Sounds like you need to be tested for all drugs and steroids


----------



## sandshark (Oct 12, 2017)

Toch said:


> Sounds like you need to be tested for all drugs and steroids


WTH bring it on SUCKA


----------



## Surfref (Oct 12, 2017)

Primetime said:


> ... There's a dozen parents watching like Hawks at every practice and game so I'm pretty sure nothing ridiculous is slipping by.....


Once the players are old enough to drive, there are very few parents at the practices.


----------



## genesis (Oct 14, 2017)

Test the parents


----------



## genesis (Oct 14, 2017)

For that matter let's test the kids too.


----------



## Zdrone (Oct 15, 2017)

genesis said:


> For that matter let's test the kids too.


Personally with some of the kids, carbon dating may apply


----------

